# LAVANILA Vanilla + Water for Peace Healthy Deodorant



## Dawn (Jan 8, 2019)

It’s time to enter the new year at Peace with your beauty routine, and  LAVANILA’s Healthy Deodorants just may be the answer! *Vanilla + Water for Peace*, the newest addition to LAVANILA’s Elements Collection of Healthy Deodorants, takes natural to the next level. Completely free of potentially irritating ingredients, like aluminum and metal ions, this deodorant is powered by technology to absorb and minimize sweat molecules while nourishing the underarms with antioxidants and essential oils. The good-for-you ingredients connect health with wellness to disrupt the deodorant category-and your beauty routine-yet again. 

*Vanilla + Water for Peace*: A calming blend of chamomile and jasmine ideal for yoga class or stressful meetings. 







 















*Available at Sephora.com; $14.*


----------

